# Six Mile report 3-4



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

Not much to report this week. Very little activity. There is another 6 inches of snow on the ice that fell last Sat night and slowed traffic and fishing activity.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Same here. Fishing has slowed again due to the snow cover on the ice. I will make sure that the access is cleared for Totten Trail, East Cabin site ramp and the culvert areas. I will also open old Church bay if I can. You can get out at the cattails but there is alot of water on the ice around the islands.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

